# how to fix corrupt thumbdrive?



## farminfam (Feb 10, 2009)

I am using windows xp and a PNY attache' 2G thumbdrive. The thumbdrive is only showing symbols and shapes instead of the file names. I am assuming that it has been corrupted. How can I fix and restore the files on this thumbdrive? Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

You are likely **** out of luck. You've likely lost everything on there. Flash drives are notorious for getting corrupted. You can try some drive recovery software but it won't work. You best bet is to reformat and see if it still even works.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Of course, you can simply throw up your hands and give up, or you can at least try to recover the data. 

Try PC Inspector and see if it can recover some of the data.


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

Could you just need to translate it?? I have had that problem before and all I had to do was translate it. Yes I do know what you mean...I have had it happen to my files.


----------

